# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Γιάννης Γκίνης

## Muscleboss

Λίγα λόγια ακόμα για ένα από τους μεγαλύτερους αθλητές και Hall of Famer* Γιάννη Γκίνη* μετά απο συντομη τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία μαζί του:

Ο Γιάννης Γκίνης γεννήθηκε το 1957 και ξεκίνησε να γυμνάζεται με βάρη στην ηλικία των 17 ετών. Γυμναστήρια με αλτήρες και μπάρες όπως τα γνωρίζουμε σήμερα δεν υπήρχαν και γυμναζόταν στη Ρόδο με αυτοσχέδια βάρη από τσιμέντο.
Σε ηλικία 24 ετών κατεβαίνει στον πρώτο του αγώνα, στον Mr Αιγαίο που έγινε στην Ρόδο απο την WABBA και κερδίζει την 1η θέση!

Πολλές συμμετοχές και νίκες γενικών τίτλων στην ελλάδα απο τότε και διακρίσεις σε διεθνείς αγώνες. Σημαντική διάκτιση η 1η θέση στο Πενυρωπαικό της WABBA το 1987.

Ένας άλλος σημαντικός αγώνας της καρίερας του το 1993 στην Ιταλία που συμμετέχει στην επαγγελματική κατηγορία και κερδίζει την 3η θέση και σημαντικό χρηματικό έπαθλο! Σε εκείνον τον αγώνα συμμετείχαν πολλοί και αναγνωρισμενοι αθλητές όπως ο Eduardo Kawak ο οποιός είχε βγεί εκτός 6άδας!

Τελευταία του συμμετοχή σε αγώνα το 1997 που κερδίζει την ψηλή κατηγορία σε παγκόσμιο αγώνα που γίνεται στο περιστέρι στην αθήνα με πολλές ελληνικές συμμετχές όπως Γρίβας, Παπαδάκης.

Μετά απο ένα ατύχημα ο Γιάννης άφησε το αγωνιστικό bodybuilding και κατοικεί πλεόν μόνιμα στη Ρόδο.

Ο Γιάννης Γκίνης θέλει να ευχαριστήσει τους Νίκο Βουτσίνο και Μιχάλη Χρυσοβέργη για τη βοήθειά και τη συμβολή τους στην επιτυχία του και στέλνει τους χαιρετισμούς του σε όλους τους φίλους του bodybuilding.gr.

Γιαννη έχεις γράψει ιστορία...  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

Στην παρακάτω φρεσκότατη φωτογραφία ο Γιάννης Γκίνης μόλις πριν από λίγα λεπτά με τον Μιχάλη Χρυσοβέργη στο Chrisberg Xtreme fitness store στη Ρόδο.
Μιχάλη ευχαριστούμε φίλε. :08. Toast:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

MEGALOS ATHLITIS TO 1989 EKANA PROPONISI STO GYM TOY KAI TO1992 STIN IFBB NATIONALS TON APOKALOUSAN O KOLOSOS THS RODOU NA ISE KALA.

----------


## Polyneikos

Πανο ωραία αναδρομή μας έκανες ,μπράβο σε αυτον τον αθλητη ο οποιος κατα τα λεγόμενα των παλαιοτέρων ήταν αθλητης διεθνων προδιαγραφων !! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Γιαννης Γκινής WABBA Mr ΕΛΛΑΣ 1986


*

----------


## Muscleboss

Να σημειωσουμε ότι σε εκείνον τον αγώνα το 1986, ο Γκίνης είχε κερδίσει την ψηλή κατηγορία που συμετείχε, και είχε χάσει στο Γενικό από τον Πιέρο Πετρόπουλο. Ευχαριστούμε για τις φώτος  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Ενας σημαντικότατος αθλητης των δεκαετιων 1980 & 1990 είναι ο Γιαννης Γκίνης,ενας αθλητης από την Ρόδο ο οποίος είχε δεκαδες τίτλους στην συλλογη του.Εχει γίνει αρκετες φορες αναφορα στο φόρουμ ,είναι ενας από τους αθλητες του HALL OF FAME αλλα πιστευω πρεπει να γίνει και ενα προσωπικο τόπικ για να αναφερθουν στοιχεία για αυτον τον αθλητη.

Με τον Αμερικανο επαγγελματία Ron Love




Ο Γιάννης Γκίνης γεννήθηκε το 1957 και ξεκίνησε να γυμνάζεται με βάρη στην ηλικία των 17 ετών. Γυμναστήρια με αλτήρες και μπάρες όπως τα γνωρίζουμε σήμερα δεν υπήρχαν και γυμναζόταν στη Ρόδο με αυτοσχέδια βάρη από τσιμέντο.
Σε ηλικία 26 ετών κατεβαίνει στον πρώτο του αγώνα, στον Mr Αιγαίο που έγινε στην Ρόδο απο την WABBA και κερδίζει την 1η θέση!
Εχει κερδίσει παρα πολλές φορες την κατηγορία του αλλα και Γενικους Τιτλους σε Μρ Ελλας,εχει παρει 5 Μρ Οδυσσεια αλλα ήταν αθλητης που είχε διακριθει και στο εξωτερικο
Σημαντική διάκριση η 1η θέση στο Πανευρωπαικό της WABBA το 1987.
Επίσης δευτερος σε Παγκοσμιο Πρωταθλημα της Wabba



Ένας άλλος σημαντικός αγώνας της καρίερας του το 1993 στην Ιταλία που συμμετέχει στην επαγγελματική κατηγορία και κερδίζει την 3η θέση και σημαντικό χρηματικό έπαθλο! Σε εκείνον τον αγώνα συμμετείχαν πολλοί και αναγνωρισμενοι αθλητές όπως ο Eduardo Kawak ο οποιός είχε βγεί εκτός 6άδας!



*Τελευταία του συμμετοχή σε αγώνα το 1996 που κερδίζει την ψηλή κατηγορία σε ενα ανοικτό grand prix με μεγαλα χρηματικα ποσα,το Mr Universal,στην αθήνα με πολλές συμμετοχές αθλητων όπως ο Γρίβας, Παπαδάκης, Φύτρος.*
*Σε εκεινον τον αγωνα είχε βγει πρωτος ο Γκίνης,2ος ο Γρίβας,3ος ο Παπαδακης και 4ος ο Φυτρος,για να καταλαβετε το επίπεδο του συναγωνισμου,όλοι πρωταθλητες !!*

Φωτογραφία από τον τελευταίο αγωνα του Γκινη,το Mr Universal,τo 1996




Μετά απο ένα ατύχημα ο Γιάννης άφησε το αγωνιστικό bodybuilding και κατοικεί πλεόν μόνιμα στη Ρόδο.

Εδω πρεπει να ευχαριστησω τον Μιχαλη Χρυσοβερη για το υλικο του (διακρίνεται και στην φωτογραφία με τον Γκινη και την Μαρία Λαβδα )

*Πολλα credits στον Muscleboss που ξετρυπωσε σπανιο υλικο για τον Γιαννη και μας το διεθεσε,επεται και συνεχεια !*
*Πανο thanxxx!*


Eνα μερος των τροπαιων που εχει κατακτησει ο Γκίνης στην καριέρα του !!

----------


## ioannis1

καλα κωστα εισαι απαιχτος.απο τα καλυτερα σωματα ακομα και για την εποχη μας. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## beefmeup

ΦΟ-ΒΕ-ΡΟΣ!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> καλα κωστα εισαι απαιχτος.απο τα καλυτερα σωματα ακομα και για την εποχη μας.


Γιαννη εδω τα μπραβο ανηκουν στον Πανο,εκεινος βρηκε το πολυ υλικο που θα μπει στην πορεία,εγω απλα είμαι το εκτελεστικο όργανο !! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 
Απο παλιους του αθληματος εχω ακουσει ότι ο Γκινης ηταν σε αμερικανικα πρότυπα,ειδικα την δεκαετια του 1990 ξεφυγε τελειως με διαφορα και σαρωνε όλους τους τίτλους.
Στην Ευρωπη είχε δικαιωμα να συμμετεχει σε επαγγελματικη κατηγορία με χρηματικα έπαθλα !!Φοβερος !!

----------


## Muscleboss

*Τεράστιος αθλητής*, τόσο σε διαστάσεις όσο και σε τίτλους με αγωνιστική πορεία μεγαλύτερη της 15ετίας!  :03. Clap: 

Πανάξια στο Hall of Fame και ο συνδετικός κρίκος μεταξύ της εποχής των παλιών πρωταθλητών (Μπουρυνάζου, Σιατραβάνη, Βολικού) και των νεότερων (Γρίβα, Φύτρου, Παπαδάκη) και για αυτό είναι αρκετά γνωστος τόσο στους παλιότερους όσο και στους νεότερους φίλους του αγωνιστικού Bbing.

Κώστα ευχαριστούμε για τις φώτος, περιμένουμε και άλλες.  :08. Toast: 
Εγώ εχα τα περιοδικά τόσους μήνες, αλλά αν δε τα αναλάμβανες εσύ, ακόμα στο ράφι θα ταν...  :08. Spank:   :01. Mr. Green: 

ΜΒ

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

EIXA THN TYXH NA KANO PROPONISIS STO GYM TOY 1989, TO VRADI OTAN PERNOUSE EKSO APO TO DOLCE ITALIA STIN RODO OLI STAMATOUSAN NA MILAN KAI TO KITAZAN SAN EKSOGINO TO 1992 IMASTAN SPONSORARISMENI KAI H DIO APO THN STREGHT SYSTEM TOY TSEKOU H PHOTO APO TO PANELINIO IFBB,FOVEROS ATHLITIS RESPECT.

----------


## KATERINI 144

οι πρωτοι δυο ελληνες  αθλητες που ειδα σε περιοδικά ηταν ο μπουρναζος και ο γκινης, φοβερος αθλητης και αυτος.

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικες ακομα φωτο του Γκινη

Από ενα guest posing








Tα πόδια του  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπράβο παιδια για το αφιέρωμα πραγματικα ο γκίνης επειδή τον γνωρίζω καλα ήταν παράδειγμα πείσματος και αποφασιστηκότητας , τον θυμάμε σε αγώνα που είχε παίξει με ονόματα όπως μπουρνάζος , μώρος παπαδογεωργάκης και δεν είχε πάει καλα νομίζω 5ος είχε βγεί και ήταν στεναχωρεμένος στα αποδυτήρια  και μεσα σε λίγα χρόνια πρωταγωνιστούσε σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο, είχε μεταμορφωθεί

επίσης χαρακτηριζόταν και απο την πολλή καλή του γράμωση, πρωτόγνωρη για τα τότε δεδομένα .

για πολλα χρόνια ήταν το πιο γνωστό και αναγνωρίσημο πρόσωπο μετα τον σπύρο μπουρνάζο στον χώρο του ββ , με πάρα πολλες συμμετοχές σε αγώνες και διακρίσεις  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## efklidis oyst

τι ποδια ειναι αυτα :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

Γκινης φωτο συνεχεια...Εδω θα πρεπει να αναφερω ότι ο Γκινης ήταν από τους πιο χαρισματικους ποζερ,"έπαιζε" στην σκηνη !!

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικες ρετρο φωτογραφίες,αρκετα σπανιες , του Γιαννη Γκινη.

Είναι από το ιστορικο 1ο Μρ Οδύσσεια που εγινε το 1985 στην Θεσσαλονίκη,με καταπληκτικους αθλητες.Εκει ο Γκινης στα πρωτα του αγωνιστικα χρόνια επεσε σε σκληρο συναγωνισμο και κατελαβε την 5η θεση στην ψηλη κατηγορία με 1ο τον Μπουρναζο,2ο τον Βολικο,3ο τον Μωρο,4ο τον Παπαδογεωργακη.







 


Οι επόμενες είναι την επόμενη χρονια,το 1986 όπου εγινε το Πανελλήνιο Πρωταθλημα στην Πατρα με διοργανωτη τον Διονυση Βολικο.Εκει ο Γκίνης κατελαβε την 1η θεση στην κατηγορία του!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπραβο ρε παιδια που ανοίγετε το χρονοντούλαπο της ιστορίας , γι αυτον τον αγώνα αναφέρθηκα που είχα πρωτοδεί τον γκίνη και στεναχωρέθηκε για την θεση που πήρε λόγω σκληρού ανταγωνισμού αλλα και ήταν ακόμη στο ξεκίνημα του.

πολύ μου αρέσει να βλέπω παλιές φωτο  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ευχαριστούμε Κώστα, και σε αυτό το μοτίβο ελπίζω να είναι κ η συνέχεια με αγώνες του Γκίνη από τα Μρ Οδυσσεια που κοντραρίστηκε με μεγάλα ονόματα.

Πάντως ο Γκίνης είναι περίπτωση, που οι πρώτες του εμφανίσεις, δε σε έπειθαν οτι αυτός ο αθλητής θα έχει κάποιο ιδιαίτερο μέλλον, κι όμως κυριάρχησε για πολλά χρόνια.  :05. Biceps: 

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ευχαριστούμε Κώστα, και σε αυτό το μοτίβο ελπίζω να είναι κ η συνέχεια με αγώνες του Γκίνη από τα Μρ Οδυσσεια που κοντραρίστηκε με μεγάλα ονόματα.
> 
> Πάντως ο Γκίνης είναι περίπτωση, που οι πρώτες του εμφανίσεις, δε σε έπειθαν οτι αυτός ο αθλητής θα έχει κάποιο ιδιαίτερο μέλλον, κι όμως κυριάρχησε για πολλά χρόνια. 
> 
> ΜΒ



καταλαβαίνω πάνο δεν έχεις άδικο ο σωματότυπός του ήταν τέτοιος και ο σκελετός του που εύκολα γράμωνε αλλα δύσκολα έβαζε κιλά και γω που τότε δεν ήξερα πολλα αλλα αργότερα κατάλαβα πόσο δύσκολο ήταν αυτό που κατάφερε , αλλα είχε πολύ πείσμα και το είχε βάλει στόχο και πέτυχε , εγω δεν θα ξεχάσω στο παγκόσμιο του 97 την ψυχολογική υποστήριξη που μου έδωσε στα αποδυτήρια , όπως και το 94 στο πανελλήνιο στη λάρισα όπου έκανε και την απονομή , πραγματικα ήταν μεγάλος αθλητής και κοσμούσε σε όλα τα περιοδικα της εποχής , σαν να πήρε την σκυτάλη μετα τον μπουρνάζο , απλα ο μπουρνάζος είχε πιο αποδεκτό σώμα και καλαίσθητο , ο γιάννης πιο σκληροπυρηνικός :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## muscleclub

> *Τελευταία του συμμετοχή σε αγώνα το 1997 που κερδίζει την ψηλή κατηγορία σε ενα ανοικτό grand prix με μεγαλα χρηματικα ποσα,το Mr Universal,στην αθήνα με πολλές συμμετοχές αθλητων όπως ο Γρίβας, Παπαδάκης, Φύτρος.*
> *Σε εκεινον τον αγωνα είχε βγει πρωτος ο Γκίνης,2ος ο Γρίβας,3ος ο Παπαδακης και 4ος ο Φυτρος,για να καταλαβετε το επίπεδο του συναγωνισμου,όλοι πρωταθλητες !!*


Να κανω μια διορθωση ο Φυτρος δεν ειχε παιξει σε εκεινον τον αγωνα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Nαι ε;Ειχα την εντυπωση πως είχε παίξει,δεν ημουν όμως ετσι κι αλλιως  παρων σε εκεινον τον αγωνα.Τhanx για την υποσημειωση Θαναση! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικες ακόμα φωτογραφίες του Γιαννη Γκίνη,αποκλειστικα για τους αναγνωστες του φόρουμ..Να θυμουνται οι παλιοι και να μαθαινουν οι νεότεροι την "παλια σχολη"!! :03. Thumb up: 

Την εποχη που διαφήμιζε τα προιοντα της MLO(σε καποια προιοντα ήταν εξώφυλλο ο Μπουρναζος για όσους τα προλαβαν)




 


Οι τελευταιες προετοιμασίες πριν να βγει στην σκηνη.....

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικες ακομα φωτογραφίες του φανταστικου αυτου αθλητη

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μερικά ακομα στοιχεία για την πλουσια πορεία του Γιαννη Γκινη:*
*O Γιαννης Γκινης διαβασα προσφατα σε περιοδικο ότι είχε βγει 19 φορες Mρ Ελλας,5 φορες Μρ Οδύσσεια,νικητης σε Grand Prix της Powerplay,νικητης σε Grand Prix των γυμναστηριων Universal.*




1os Μr Ευρωπη στην WABBA το 1987 στην Αθήνα ,2ος στο Mr Kosmos της WABBA στην Ελβετία
Tον Νοέμβριο του 1991 κατεβαίνει σε παγκόσμιο επαγγελματικο grand prix στην Ιταλία και βγαίνει 4ος.
Την ίδια θεση κατέλαβε και σε Παγκοσμια Πρωταθληματα στην Γαλλία και στην Νότια Αμερικη.
Ξεκινωντας απο ενα Μρ Αιγαίο το 1982 όπου το κερδισε κανεις δεν μπορουσε να φανταστει την πορεία αυτου του αθλητη..
Πριν ξεκινησει το άθλημα ήταν 49 κιλα και κατέληξε να ζυγίζει 119!!

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Ευχαριστούμε Κώστα, πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες.

Σίγουρα απ' τους καλύτερους αθλητές που πέρασαν απ' τη χώρα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Πολυ καλό υλικό!  :03. Clap: 

Μέχρι τώρα εμείς οι νεότεροι ακούγαμε για αυτους τους αθλητές από τους παλίοτερους, και μαθαίναμε για αυτούς μέσα απο τις συζητησεις για παλιούς αγώνες στα γυμναστήρια ή σε άλλες παρέες, χωρίς ομως να έχουμε εικόνα. 

Τώρα πραγματι έχουμε μια πιο ολοκληρωμένη και αντικειμενικη εικόνα για την εξέλιξη, το επίπεδο των αθλητων και την πορεία του bodybuilding στην Ελλάδα. :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματικα ο γκίνης τότε που είχε ο τσολάκης την MLO  διαφήμιζε τα προιόντα και οι φωτο του κοσμούσαν τα περιοδικα της εποχής όπως το σούπερμαν .

δεν ήταν ο αθλητής ταλέντο , αλλα με υπομονή και επιμονή κατάφερε και έφτασε σε πολύ ψηλό επίπεδο , πράγμα που όπως αναφέρθηκε κανείς δεν θα περίμενε , γιατι θυμάμε στο οδύσεια του 85 είχε βγεί 4ος η 5ος , αλλα απο κεί και μετα είχε πάρει μεγάλη ανοδική πορεία και μονοπολούσε τις πρώτες θέσεις σε όποιο αγώνα και αν κατέβαινε.
και δεν θα ξεχάσω την βοήθεια που μου είχε προσφέρει κυρίως ψυχολογική στο παγκόσμιο της αθήνας το 97 αλλα και το 94 στο πανελλήνιο στην λάρισα με τον βασίλη τον ζαχείλα  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

και πιστεύω αν στην ελλάδα είχαμε τα κίνητρα που εχουν αθλητές στην αμερική θα είχαμε περισσότερους και καλύτερους αθλητες και επαγγελματίες , γιατι ταλέντα και ανθρώπους με όρεξη και πειθαρχία έχουμε , αλλα κίνητρα δεν υπάρχουν

----------


## spirospros

απιστευτα φανταστικος και ειδικα για την εποχη  :02. Shock: 

φανταστειτε τι θα εκανε την τωρινη εποχη  :05. Biceps:

----------


## pan0z

> Ξεκινωντας απο ενα Μρ Αιγαίο το 1982 όπου το κερδισε κανεις δεν μπορουσε να φανταστει την πορεία αυτου του αθλητη..
> Πριν ξεκινησει το άθλημα ήταν 49 κιλα και κατέληξε να ζυγίζει 119!!


wtf?????Μηπως εγινε καποιο λαθος 49 κιλα?? :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: Ποσο υψος εχει και ηταν τοσα κιλα 1.50?Ουτε οι κοπελες δεν εχουν τοσα λιγα κιλα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Τα κιλα τα εχω διαβασει σε περιοδικο της εποχης....
Hταν πανω από 1,80..Γενικα και στους πρωτους του αγωνες φαινόταν ότι ήταν ψηλος και σχετικα αδυνατος με αλλους αθλητες αλλα η προσπαθεια και η πειθαρχία τον εκαναν ενα μεγαλο πρωταθλητη :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## pan0z

> Τα κιλα τα εχω διαβασει σε περιοδικο της εποχης....
> Hταν πανω από 1,80..Γενικα και στους πρωτους του αγωνες φαινόταν ότι ήταν ψηλος και σχετικα αδυνατος με αλλους αθλητες αλλα η προσπαθεια και η πειθαρχία τον εκαναν ενα μεγαλο πρωταθλητη


30 κιλα κατω απο το βαρος του ειναι αυτοκτονεια!Πολυ περιεργο....τεσπα το αποτελεσμα μετραει :05. Biceps:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μα σε αυτα τα κιλα δεν ήταν αγωνιστικος αθλητης,τόσα κιλα ήταν όταν ξεκινησε την γυμναστικη.

----------


## pan0z

> Μα σε αυτα τα κιλα δεν ήταν αγωνιστικος αθλητης,τόσα κιλα ήταν όταν ξεκινησε την γυμναστικη.


το ξερω ρε συ....και για ατομο που δεν γυμναζοταν δεν ηταν φυσιολογικα κιλα.

----------


## vaggan

> Τα κιλα τα εχω διαβασει σε περιοδικο της εποχης....
> Hταν πανω από 1,80..Γενικα και στους πρωτους του αγωνες φαινόταν ότι ήταν ψηλος και σχετικα αδυνατος με αλλους αθλητες αλλα η προσπαθεια και η πειθαρχία τον εκαναν ενα μεγαλο πρωταθλητη


το επιβεβαιωνω και εγω αυτο με τα 49 κιλα.το εχω διαβασει στο περιοδικο bodybuilding που ηταν εκδοση του αθλητη :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικες ακόμα φωγογραφίες του μεγαλου Γιαννη Γκίνη

Μr Kosmos WABBA 1986,2η θέση









Παγκόσμιο Πρωταθλημα 1989,5η θεση (σε κατηγορία 25 αθλητων!)







Εδω με τον Σακη Τσιλιγκούδη 




Επαγγελματικο Grand Prix WABBA 1991,Ιταλία,4η θεση

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Πολύ καλό υλικό, ειδικά η ασπρόμαυρη φωτογραφία είναι έμπνευση  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Aυτες τις φωτογραφίες του Γκίνη τις ξεχωρισα από το αρχείο μου

----------


## vaggan

:02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :02. Shock:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Στην ελίτ των Ελλήνων αθλητών!
Όπως γράφτηκε στο φόρουμ, πρόσφατα ο Γκίνης άρχισε να γυμνάζεται και πάλι. Λέτε να έχουμε κανένα καμ μπακ;;  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ελμερ

Περιπου το 2000 (οταν ημουν 22 ετων και στα πρωτα μου βηματα στην γυμναστικη) πετυχα τον Γιαννη Γκινη σε καποιον χωρο που εργαζονταν ...του ζητησα αυτογραφο και μου υπεγραψε μια καρτα που ειχα (ευγενεστατος) ..αυτο που μου χει μεινει ειναι οτι οπως τον ακουμπησα στο χερι για να του μιλησω,ηταν σε σκληροτητα σαν να ακουμπαγα ενα ψυγειο,ενα επιπλο.... :02. Shock:   :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## tomaxok

ετυχε να δω τον γιαννη γκινη 89-92 σε αγωνες,ηταν απο ολους τουσ ελληνες καλυτερος και με διαφορα,με σεβασμο σε ολους τουσ αλλους πρωταθλητες

----------


## Zounis

Ο Γιαννης Γκινης, ηταν για εμενα ο δασκαλος  μου ,απο τα 15 μου! Ολοι απο αυτον μαθαμε,η αληθεια να λεγετε !!! Και θυμαμε της πρωτες μας προπονησεις     σε ενα υπογειο γυμναστηριο ( body center ). Το οποιο εβγαλε μεγαλα ονοματα του ελληνικου bodybuilding !!!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Στο Μιστερ Ελλας WABBA το 1988 στο επαθλο Ακροπολις κατεβηκε μονος του ,καθως αποθαρυνε αλλες συμετοχες οπως λεει κ ο παρουσιαστης Γιωργος Θωκταριδης .

----------


## Dreiko

τρομερος ο γκινης... :03. Bowdown: 
Χρηστο ευχαριστουμε για το πολυ ωραιο βιντεο.... :08. Toast:

----------


## TheWorst

Τρωμερες μαζες και γ@μ@τη γραμμωση  :02. Shock: 


ΥΣ: Μου φαινεται ή ολοι που πηγαινουν στο gold gym ειναι θηρια ??

----------


## Polyneikos

Xρηστο σε ευχαριστουμε για το βίντεο !!
Θεωρω ότι η δεκαετία 1987-1997 (όπου και έπαιξε ο Γκίνης τον τελευταίο του αγωνα και αποσύρθηκε) ήταν ο κυρίαρχος των ελληνικων αγωνων.
Πρέπει να είναι ο αθλητης με τις περισσότερες νικες σε Πανελλήνιους Τιτλους,από το 1987 και μετά σε όσους αγωνες έπαιξε δεν θυμαμαι να έχει χασει...

----------


## vaggan

η κοπελα που ποζαραν μαζι πολυ καλη καλα ο γκινης ποιοτητα οπως παντα

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> η κοπελα που ποζαραν μαζι πολυ καλη καλα ο γκινης ποιοτητα οπως παντα



H κοπελα ηταν η Ματουλα Παπαιωαννου , στον συγκεκριμενο αγωνα δεν ηταν κ στην καλητερη της φορμα ,τα ειχε τα κιλακια της :01. Wink:  . Ηταν ομως guest poser.

----------


## tomaxok

μπορει να βαλει κανεις τους τιτλουσ του?

----------


## Polyneikos

Σιγουρα μου διαφευγουν καποιοι αγωνες,βαζω μόνο τις νικες του :

Μρ Ρόδος: 1982 
Μr Aιγαίο : 1983
IFBB Μρ Eλλάς : 1985 (Νικητης κατηγορίας)
WABBA Μρ Eλλάς : 1986 (Νικητης κατηγορίας)  
WABBA Μρ Aκρόπολις (Πρωταθλητων) : 1987 ,1988
Μρ Oδύσσεια : 1988,1992,1993,1994,1995 (Γενικος Νικητης)
WABBA Πανελλήνιο Κυπελλο : 1989,1990 (Γενικος Νικητης)
PowerPlay 1990 Γενικός Νικητης
Sportshow 1992 Γενικός Νικητης
Μr Universal Grand Prix 1996 Γενικός Νικητης

Διεθνείς αγωνες
WABBA Mr Kosmos 1986 (2oς)
WABBA Mr Εurope 1oς 1987
WABBA Μr Kosmos 1989 5oς
WABBA Pro Grand Prix  1991 Verona,Italy, 4ος

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μr ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1988,Γενικός Νικητής*













*Με τον Τασο Μωρο (2ος)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*PowerPlay Grand Prix 1990,Γενικός Νικητης
















*

----------


## vaggan

πω πω πω θηριο στη φωτο με τον μωρο διακρινεται νομιζω και ο φιλος μου γιωργος καπετανακης ε πολυνικε?

----------


## Polyneikos

Nαι, ο Καπετανακης είναι  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vaggan

ξερουμε ποσα κιλα ηταν ο γκινης οταν ηταν επι σκηνης οχι οφ σιζον

----------


## tomaxok

νομιζω 105

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

Θα βαλω καποιες σπάνιες φωτογραφίες του Γιάννη Γκίνη,από το ξεκίνημα της καριέρας του...
Εχει σημασία για να δουμε από τι σωματική κατασκευη ξεκίνησε αυτός ο πρωταθλητης και πόσο προόδευσε κατα την αγωνιστική του πορεία.
Ειναι ο αθλητής με τους περισσότερους εγχωριους τίτλους,Πανελληνια Πρωταθλήματα,Κυπελλα,Μr Οδύσσεια ,αλλά και διεθνείς διακρίσεις..

Ο πρώτος του αγωνας,το 1983,το MR ΑΙΓΑΙΟ στην Ρόδο...
Κατέλαβε την 1η θεση










Την ίδια χρονια,το 1983,στο Mr ΕΛΛΑΣ της WABBA,όπου κατέλαβε την 5η θεση




Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα IFBB 1984
Βγήκε 2ος,πίσω από τον επίσης ανερχόμενο Δημήτρη Παπαδογεωργάκη στην κατηγορία + 90

 

 




Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα IFBB 1985
Βγήκε 1ος, κερδίζωντας τον Σπύρο Κατσούρη , στην κατηγορία + 90





Μετά το Πανελλήνιο ακολουθει το Παγκόσμιο της IFBB στο Γκετεμποργκ της Σουηδίας

Η αποστολή απαρτιζόταν πλην του Γκίνη απο τους Λεβεντελη,Σπύρου Κατσούρη και Γιαννη Κατσιπουρνιά











Όλη η ελληνική αποστολή επι σκηνής,σε ομαδίκό ποζάρισμα

----------


## gym

Πω πω κωστα για αλλη μια φορα το υλικο σου με αφηνει αφωνη... :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 

Ωραιες φωτο...και θα το ξαναπω ...ωραια σωματα τοτε! :03. Bowdown:

----------


## vaggan

κωστα πολυ ωραιες φωτο παντα ηθελα να δω τον γκινη στον πρωτο του αγωνα ημουν πολυ περιεργος αλλα αυτο που διαπιστωνω ειναι οτι και απο τους αλλους αρχαριους ηταν πολυ πιο μπροστα

----------


## Polyneikos

Εδω είναι με όλη την τότε αφρόκρεμα πρωταθλητων στο Mr ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1985,Μπουρνάζο,Μωρο,Βολικο,Παπαδογεωργακη,Συκινιώτη,στην ψηλή κατηγορία βγήκε 5ος και στον Γενικο με τους 10 καλύτερους αθλητες βγήκε 6ος.

----------


## Polyneikos

WABBA Mr Ελλάς 1986 και αρχίζουν οι πρωτιές για τον Γιαννη Γκίνη.
Νικητης στην ψηλή κατηγορία, κερδίζει και το έπαθλο του Πλεων Μυωδους αλλα στον Γενικο χανει απο εναν πολυ καλό Πιέρρο Πετρόπουλο














Σε αυτη φωτογραφία με τον Στρατακη,Πετρόπουλο,Γενικο Νικητή και τον Σπύρο Μαραγκακη,ιδιοκτήτη των Xtreme Stores

----------


## Polyneikos

Παγκόσμιο WABBA 1986,Ελβετία.
2η θεση για τον Γιαννη Γκίνη,πισω απο τον Ιταλο αθλητη Μασιμο Βεντουράτο,αδερφό του πολυ καλου αθλητη Πιέρρο Βεντουρατο,οι παλιοι τους θυμονται σίγουρα.

----------


## Universal

Ωραίο το αφιέρωμα στον Γκίνη.
Κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη ο καλυτερος αθλητης της δεκαετίας του 80 ήταν ο Μπουρνάζος και τελη του 80 και αρχες του 90 ο Γκίνης,αυτοί ήταν οι 2 top της εποχής τους.
Θα ειχε ενδιαφερον να κοντραριζόντουσαν αυτοι οι αθλητες στις καλυτερες τους φόρμες.

----------


## Polyneikos

Στo προσεχες διαστημα θα δημοσιεύεται υλικό από παλαιότερους αγώνες που μας το παραχωρησε ο *Γιώργος Καπετανάκης* και ο Βαγγέλης (vaggan).
Nα τους ευχαριστησω προσωπικά που μας εμπιστευτηκαν -πρωτιστως- και μας διεθεσαν σπάνιο υλικο από το προσωπικο τους αρχείο,θα το απολαυσετε προσεχως !  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Ενα πρωτότυπο ποζάρισμα από τον Γιάννη Γκίνη,από το Mr Οδύσσεια που πραγματοποιηθηκε στις 17 Δεκεμβρίου 1995.
ο Γκίνης ήταν ο Γενικός Νικητής !

----------


## vaggan

αυτον τον αγωνα τον ειχα δει και live ειναι ο μονος αγωνας μιστερ οδυσσεια που εχω δει...η κοντρα με το φυτρο στον τελικο ηταν μαγεια βιβλικα τερατα και οι δυο....

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> αυτον τον αγωνα τον ειχα δει και live ειναι ο μονος αγωνας μιστερ οδυσσεια που εχω δει...η κοντρα με το φυτρο στον τελικο ηταν μαγεια βιβλικα τερατα και οι δυο....


Ανυπομωνω να δω αυτη την κοντρα  :03. Thumb up: , η μηπως βιαζομαι; :01. Wink:

----------


## goldenera

Πολύ καλό το βιντεάκι, μας μεταφέρει σε όμορφες εποχές του σιδερένιου αθλήματος! Ευχαριστούμε τον Γιώργο Καπετανάκη και το φίλο vaggan και ελπίζουμε Polyneikos να χαρούμε και τα άλλα σύντομα :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> WABBA Mr Ελλάς 1986 και αρχίζουν οι πρωτιές για τον Γιαννη Γκίνη.
> Νικητης στην ψηλή κατηγορία, κερδίζει και το έπαθλο του Πλεων Μυωδους αλλα στον Γενικο χανει απο εναν πολυ καλό Πιέρρο Πετρόπουλο



Στην φωτο αυτη τωρα που το προσεξα ,ο αθλητης οπως βλεπουμε απο αριστερα διπλα στον Λαζαρου ,ειναι ενας φιλος απο τα παλια.     Ειναι ο Δημητρης Σταθιας ,που την ιδια χρονια μετα απο ενα μηνα περιπου κερδισε τον γενικο στο Μιστερ Στερεα Ελλας στην Χαλκιδα .
Βεβαια δεν ειχε καμια σχεση με την φωτογραφια αυτη.
Ειχε γραμμωσει τοσο πολυ που θυμαμαι ελεγε οτι δυσκολευοταν  να ξυριστει γιατι δεν ειχε καθολου κρεας στα μαγουλα :01. Razz: 

Α  ρε Μητσαρα .... καλη του ωρα οπου κ να βρισκεται!

Polyneikos περιμενουμε κ αλλα βιντεο :02. Welcome:

----------


## vaggan

πολυ ωραια φωτο φαινεται ξεκαθαρα οτι το 86 ειναι η χρονια που ο γκινης αρχιζει να ξεφευγει :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*WABBA Mr Ελλας 1987

Comparisons για τον τίτλο Mr Ακρόπολις μεταξύ Χατζηγεωργίου-Παρνασσά-Γκίνη,νικητής ο Γιαννης Γκίνης




Λιγες μερες αργότερα,στο Πανευρωπαικο της WABBA που διοργανωσε ο Ανδρεας Ζαπατίνας στην Αθήνα,ο Γιαννης Γκίνης και η Βανα Κοψιά,στεφθηκαν νικητες !!









Mr Οδύσσεια 1988

Zαχείλας-Γκίνης-Κοπαρίδης-Μωρος, νικητής ο Γκίνης














Πανελληνιο Κυπελλο WABBA 1989
Καπετανάκης-Αράθυμος-Γκίνης-Τσιλιγκούδης-Κοπαρίδης  





*

----------


## Polyneikos

> αυτον τον αγωνα τον ειχα δει και live ειναι ο μονος αγωνας μιστερ οδυσσεια που εχω δει...η κοντρα με το φυτρο στον τελικο ηταν μαγεια βιβλικα τερατα και οι δυο....





> Ανυπομωνω να δω αυτη την κοντρα , η μηπως βιαζομαι;


*
Mr ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1995*
Γιάννης Γκίνης,Βαγγέλης Φύτρος,Λάτσο Αντρεϊκο,Δημήτρης Ζώης,νικητής ο *Γιάννης Γκίνης* 





*(HD-1080)*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πολυ δυσκολο αν οχι αδυνατον εκεινη την εποχη να μπορουσε καποιος να σταθει διπλα στον Γκινη με αξιωσεις.
Δεν ξερω στα 5 χρονια που ακολουθησαν μετα απο αυτον τον αγωνα ,εαν μπορουσε να κανει κατι ο Φυτρος που συνεχισε μεχρι το 2000.

----------


## EvDev86

Eίναι απλά απίστευτο, πόσους μύες είχε βάλει στο σχετικά λεπτοφυές σκαρί του.Φοβερός πόζερ,επίσης.

----------


## grtech

> *
> Mr ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1995*
> Γιάννης Γκίνης,Βαγγέλης Φύτρος,Λάτσο Αντρεϊκο,Δημήτρης Ζώης,νικητής ο *Γιάννης Γκίνης* 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> *(HD-1080)*


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Η δεξιά πατούσα του Γκίνη είναι στο γύψο;

----------


## Polyneikos

Δεν ξερω αν ειναι γύψος ή ειδικός νάρθηκας,παντως ειναι εμφανές ότι δεν μπορεί να πατήσει πολύ καλα...
Επίσης σε αυτον τον αγώνα λεει ο ίδιος ο Γκίνης σε συνέντευξη κατι που εχει γραφτεί και εδω από μενα,ότι με ύψος 1.85 όταν ξεκινησε την γυμναστική ήταν 49 κιλα (!!) και εφτασε τα 110 αγωνιστικά.

----------


## Daywalker

Στα μέσα τις δεκαετίας του '90 έτυχε να βρεθώ με τον Γκινη στο ίδιο μαγαζί στον Πειραιά με μοτοσυκλέτες. Εννοείτε ότι δεν τον ήξερα ουδεμιά σχέση με τον χώρο εγώ. Αλλά μου είχε πέσει το σαγόνι με το μέγεθος του, είναι "τρομακτικό" πόσο τεράστιοι είναι αυτοί οι άνθρωποι από κοντά.
Αφού έφυγε και μετά, ο μαγαζάτορας μου είπε ποιος ήταν κτλ.

----------


## Polyneikos

Για να πωρώσω λίγο τον vaggan,η επόμενη φωτό  :01. Wink:

----------


## vaggan

παπαπαπαπαπαπα μιλαμε για διαχρονικη αξια :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: τωρα να  κατεβαινε οπως τοτε ακομα πρωτιες θα επαιρνε καθαρη γραμμωμενη μυικη μαζα και φυσικα οι πιο μυωδεις γαμπες εβερ

----------


## Polyneikos

^^^Συμφωνω!!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Γιάννης Γκίνης* , ο αθλητής που στιγμάτισε μια μεγάλη περίοδο στο Eλληνικό Bodybuilding!!

*MR OΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1992*, Γενικός Νικητής, από τα 5 ΜR OΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ (και όχι μόνο) που έχει κατακτήσει συνολικά !





υ.γ. Αφιερωμένο το βίντεο στον βάγγαν, που το περίμενε καιρό !! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vaggan

πρωτοπορος αθλητης πραγματικα σε εξωπραγματικες φορμες επαγγελματικο επιπεδο ολο το χρονο το of season δεν υπηρχε στο λεξιλογιο του απιστευτος σοουμαν ωραια χρονια  εποχες που τα κορμια ειχαν τα δικα τους στοιχεια και δεν ηταν αμορφες μαζες ολα ιδια :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Muscleboss

Δυστυχώς δεν ειχα την τύχη να δώ τον Γκίνη να αγωνίζεται από κοντά, αλλά θυμάμαι τα σχόλια των παλαιοτέρων όταν ήμουν πιτσιρικάς και μιλούσαν για τον Γκίνη. Συζητούσαν για όλους τους αθλητές εκείνης της περιόδου, όταν έφταναν στον Γκίνη σχολίαζαν απλά ότι "δεν συγκρίνεται..." Παρακολουθώντας το φωτογραφικό υλικό και το παραπάνω βίντεο, πραγματικά ο Γκίνης ήταν εκτός σύγκρισης, και νομίζω ότι ήταν και ο αθλητής που ξεκίνησε την νέα εποχή στο ελληνικό bodybuilding με τις πολλές και κατακομμένες μάζες.

----------


## tomaxok

τον γιαννη γκινη τον ειχα δει το 87 με παρνασα ευαγγελου.αλλο επιπεδο.,καθως επισης σε οδυσεια  με ασυμομυτη και αλλους παλι μερα με την νυχτα.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> τον γιαννη γκινη τον ειχα δει το 87 με παρνασα ευαγγελου.αλλο επιπεδο.,καθως επισης σε οδυσεια  με ασυμομυτη και αλλους παλι μερα με την νυχτα.


Μηπως ηθελες να πεις Βαγγελη Λαζαρου;
Παντως σε ενα Οδυσεια του 90..τοσο ,δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως ,που ειχα δει ,ολοι οι αντιπαλοι του ηταν σαν ''παιδια'' του :01. Wink:  ,η διαφορα ηταν τεραστια.    Φυσικα το ηξεραν κ απολαμβαναν τον αγωνα κ μαλιστα ολοι θελανε να βγουνε μαζι του φωτογραφια για ενθυμιο. :01. Razz: 
Απο τους αντιπαλους του θυμαμαι μονο τους Τσιλιγκουδη κ Μαραγκακη ,σιγουρα ομως θα ηταν κ αλλοι αξιολογοι που δεν θυμαμαι .

----------


## Spiros Maragakis

Πρέπει να ήμουν 17 ετών, εκκολαπτόμενος bodybuilder, όπως τουλάχιστον θεωρούσα, και σε μία ημέρα αργίας περίμενα έξω από το γυμναστήριο που θα άνοιγε για λίγες ώρες το απόγευμα. Είχα διαβάσει στον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ πως για κανένα λόγο δεν πρέπει να χάνεις προπόνηση, εκτός κι αν είσαι τόσο άρρωστος που δεν μπορείς να πάρεις τα πόδια σου.
Λίγο μετά ήρθε ένας τύπος ψηλός, καταγραμμωμένος, που περίμενε κι αυτός. Πιάσαμε κουβέντα και μου είπε ότι ήταν από Ρόδο και δούλευε στο Ηράκλειο ως Dj. Δεν είχε κατέβει ακόμα σε αγώνες.
Το όνομά του: Γιάννης Γκίνης!
Μου έκανε εντύπωση που λίγο μετά, μέσα στο γυμναστήριο ήταν με όλους φιλικός και όλοι τον εκτιμούσαν και τον θαύμαζαν για τον καλό του χαρακτήρα, την πειθαρχία του και…την γράμμωσή του.
Προφανώς δεν τον είχα δει έως εκείνη την μέρα, γιατί γυμναζόμουν άλλες ώρες, αλλιώς θα τον θυμόμουν.
Τον είδα λίγες φορές ακόμα στο Ηράκλειο και παρόλο που είχαμε μιλήσει αρκετά μετά χαθήκαμε. Τότε δεν υπήρχε Facebook, κινητά κ.τ.λ. οπότε μόνο τυχαία θα μπορούσα να ξαναδώ τον Γιάννη Γκίνη. Που να ήξερα ότι θα βρισκόμασταν μετά από λίγα χρόνια πολλές φορές σε αγώνες. Παίξαμε έναν υπέροχο αγώνα στον τελικό του Mr. Hellas 1986, τον βαθμολόγησα ως κριτής σε αρκετούς αγώνες, και όποτε ερχόταν Αθήνα κάναμε απίστευτη παρέα.
Μοιραστήκαμε μαζί τη χαρά μας από τις διακρίσεις μας σε αγώνες, ανταλλάζαμε συνεχώς απόψεις για το αγαπημένο μας άθλημα και όταν το 1993 έκανα την πρώτη μου εισαγωγή σε ρούχα bodybuilding του ζήτησα να γίνει μοντέλο για την φωτογράφιση. Εξ’ ου και κάποιες φωτογραφίες που ακολουθούν από εκείνα τα χρόνια.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ ωραίες οι φωτο που ανέβασε ο Σπύρος , μας μεταφέρουν χρόνια πίσω και με τις περιγραφές μας βάζουν στο κλίμα και θυμόμαστε οι παλιότεροι τα τότε χρόνια , αλλα και μαθαίνουν οι νεότεροι 

ο Γκίνης ήταν μια κατηγορία μόνος του σε επίπεδο,  ακόμη και με τα σημερινά δεδομένα θα είχε πολλες διακρίσεις 
απλα πιστεύω ότι είχε φτάσει σε ένα πολυ υψηλό επίπεδο και όλα τα επόμενα χρόνια το διατηρούσε αυτούσιο χωρίς διακυμάνσεις πάντα στην γνωστή καλή φόρμα του υψηλού επιπέδου και θα έλεγε κανείς ότι με τις γνώσεις που διέθεται έφτασε το σώμα του στο υψηλότερο δυνατό σημείο , πολύ μπροστα για την εποχή του  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## DIMITROS

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: Ωραιες foto ωραια χρονια ( πολυ καλυτερα απο τα σημερινα!!!)

----------


## Spiros Maragakis

Είχα να δω τον φίλο μου τον Γιάννη χρόνια.
Μάθαινα τα νέα του από τα παιδιά στο X-TREME της Ρόδου, όμως ήθελα να τον δω και από κοντά. Έτσι λοιπόν κατά την επίσκεψή μου στη Ρόδο πριν από λίγες μέρες τον πήρα τηλέφωνο και ήρθε να με βρει. Για αρκετή ώρα συζητούσαμε για αγώνες και καταστάσεις που ζήσαμε παρέα 20-30 χρόνια πριν, και ήταν σαν χθες.

Ο Γιάννης άφησε εποχή στο Ελληνικό Bodybuilding, φέρνοντας και μεγάλες διεθνείς διακρίσεις στη χώρα μας.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Γκίνης είχε κατακτήσει τα πάντα για παραπάνω απο μια δεκαετία, δικαίως ονομάστηκε ο Κολοσσός της Ρόδου! Σπύρο ευχαριστούμε που προσεγγίζεις παλαιούς αθλητές και τους επαναφέρεις στα αφιερώματά τους στο forum!

----------


## nicolaos_m

Ο Γιάννης Γκίνης πήγε το άθλημα ένα βήμα παραπάνω! Ήταν πολύ μπροστά στην εποχή του!   :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## vaggan

πιστευω οι παγκοσμιου κλασης γαμπες του οι τετρακεφαλοι του και το ανοιγμα φτερων του δεν εχουν ξεπεραστει ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ απο κανεναν ελληνα :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Που τους ''ξετρυπωνεις'' ολους Σπυρο; :01. Smile:  :03. Bowdown: 
Παντως νομιζω  εχει δικιο ο Vagg ,αυτη η μυικη του σκληραδα κ με τον ογκο που ειχε ,δεν ξερω εαν εχει ξεπεραστει μεχρι κ σημερα.

----------


## Nive

Φοβερο flash back η φωτο Σπυρο, ποσα πραγματα εχουν αλλαξει απο τοτε...

Χρηστο το κινητο του Σπυρου του Μαραγκακη πρεπει να εχει μεσα ολους τους Ελληνες bbers ..αυτο που ρωτησες το εχω αναρωτηθει και'γω.

----------


## Spiros Maragakis

> Που τους ''ξετρυπωνεις'' ολους Σπυρο;
> Παντως νομιζω  εχει δικιο ο Vagg ,αυτη η μυικη του σκληραδα κ με τον ογκο που ειχε ,δεν ξερω εαν εχει ξεπεραστει μεχρι κ σημερα.


Χρήστο, στο «ξετρύπωμα» βοηθάει πολύ το γεγονός ότι πάρα πολλοί παλιοί αθλητές έχουν επαφές με τα παιδιά της X-TREME στις διάφορες πόλεις.
Έτσι λοιπόν όταν κατέβηκα Ρόδο ρώτησα τα παιδιά για τον Γιάννη, και είχαν το κινητό του. Τον πήρα και σε 10 λεπτά ήταν εκεί. Ήταν πραγματικά μεγάλη η χαρά και τον δυο μας που ξαναβρεθήκαμε μετά από τόσα χρόνια.

Με την ευκαιρία ανεβάζω και 2 ασπρόμαυρες φωτογραφίες με τον Γιάννη πάνω στη σκηνή.

 Η πρώτη από το Grand Prix 1990 και η δεύτερη από το WABBA Mr. Hellas 1986.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ημουν κ στους 2 μεσα Σπυρο. Το 1986 στην Πατρα ενας αξεχαστος τρομερος αγωνας σε συμμετοχες κ επιπεδο. Τοτε αρχισε η ραγδαια ανοδος του Γκινη.
Το 1990 παρολο που ησασταν σχεδον ολοι οι top της εποχης ,διπλα του φαινοσασταν σαν ''παιδια'' του κ στα ελευθερα ποζαρισματα ολοι θελατε να πηγαινετε διπλα του για αναμνηστικες φωτογραφιες. :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τι να λέμε τωρα τοπ φόρμα όλοι και υψηλό επίπεδο όχι μόνο για τα δεδομένα της εποχής και ολοκληρωμένοι αθλητες και εκτός αυτου οι μαυρόασπρες φωτο δίνουν άλλη αίσθηση  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vaggan

το 1986 ειχε χασει απο τον βολικο ο οποιος εχει την τιμη να ειναι ο μοναδικος ελληνας που τον εχει νικησει σε χρονια που τον ελεγες καλα φορμαρισμενο μαλιστα την ιδια χρονια ειχε διακριση στο μιστερ κοσμος αλλα δεν θυμαμαι αν ηταν πρωτος η δευτερος παντως 1,87 υψος πρεπει να ηταν χαλαρα κρινοντας απο τον ασυμομυτη που ηταν 1,77

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

To 1986 ειχε κερδισει στην ψηλη κατηγορια κ εχασε στον γενικο απο τον Πιερο Πετροπουλο νικητη της μεσαιας ενω την χαμηλη την ειχε κερδισει ο Σπυρος Μαραγκακης ,εξου κ η φωτογραφια :03. Thumb up:  .Ο Διονυσης Βολικος ηταν guest poser σε αυτον τον αγωνα δεν διαγωνιστηκε.   Aπο εκεινη την χρονια αρχισε να απογειωνεται (ο Γκινης)μηνα με τον μηνα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλα τα θυμάται ο Χρήστος και μάλιστα την προηγούμενη χρονια το  85 είχε βγεί 5ος η 4ος αν θυμάμαι καλα και απο κεί και μετα χρόνο με το χρόνο ο Γιάννης Γκίνης άρχησε να ωριμάζει σωματικά και να εξελίσετε στο νέο φαινόμενο όπου όποιο αγώνα κατέβαινε κατέβαινε για να κερδίσει 

απλα ακόμη και οι καλύτεροι και τοπ αθλητες κανείς δεν φύτρωσε έτοιμος , όλοι ξεκίνησαν απο χαμηλά και εξελίχτηκαν και έχασαν στην αρχή της καριέρας τους και έμαθαν μέσα απο τούς αγώνες ώστε να εξελιχτούν και κανείς δεν αποτελεί εξαίρεση , όπως και ο Μιχάλης Κεφαλιανός

----------


## Polyneikos

Συμπληρώνω το αφιέρωμα του Γιάννη Γκίνη, με μερικές φωτογραφίες από διάφορες στιγμες του



*WABBA MR Europe 1987, Γενικός Νικητής*


*
ΠΕΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 1989*






Με τον Σακη Τσιλιγκούδη, WABBA World 1989 -  5η θεση



*MR OΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1994*






Σε αυτη την φωτογραφία που ακολουθεί, δεν ειναι τόσο καλή, αλλά ειναι ιστορικής σημασίας.
Προκειται για τον τελευταίο αγώνα της πλούσιας καριέρας του, το Mr Universal Grand Prix του 1996, στην φωτογραφία φαίνονται και ο Γιώργος Παπαδάκης,Βασίλης Γρίβας,Θοδωρής Αφεντουλίδης

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Από τους πλέον  σκληροπυρινικούς πρωταθλητές της δεκαετίας του 90,με τεράστιες διαστάσεις για τα τότε δεδομένα.Η σκληράδα του και ο διαχωρισμός ήταν ξένων προδιαγραφών.Θυμάμαι γυμναζόταν στο γιουνιβέρσαλ του Περιστερίου και είχε εμφανιστεί ζωντανά στην εκπομπή της Σεμίνας Διγενή στον ΑΝΤ1,με άλλους συναθλητές.
Ο Κολοσσός της Ρόδου που αποτελούσε αιτία πολλοί αθλητές να σταματούν την προετοιμασία τους όταν μάθαιναν την επικείμενη συμμετοχή του στο Μρ.Ελλάς.
Πρόσφατα είχα τη χαρά να του μιλήσω τηλεφωνικά και να του ευχηθώ χρόνια πολλά μέσω ενός κοινού γνωστού μας.

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Όλοι έχουμε στο μυαλό μας τον Γιάννη Γκινή ως τον υπερπρωταθλητή που τελικά έγινε. Από το 1986, όταν κέρδισε τη 2η θέση στο WABBA Mr.Κόσμος, φάνηκε ότι τίποτε δεν μπορούσε να τον σταματήσει. Δεν θα είχε όμως ενδιαφέρον να δούμε μία συνέντευξή του προτού γίνει ο Γκινής που τελικά έγινε;
Πως ξεκίνησε, ποιες ήταν οι βλέψεις του; 
«Γνωρίστε» λοιπόν τον Γιάννη Γκινή ως Mr. Αιγαίο 1983, στην συνέντευξη του στο περιοδικό των εκδόσεων ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ, Bodybuilding τεύχος Νο2, Φεβρουάριος 1985.

Από το blog.athlitis.gr

----------


## Polyneikos

*Γιάννης Γκινής* (αν και στο ευρύ κοινό καθιερώθηκε το Γκίνης) , στα ξεκινήματά του!
Πιθανόν και η πρώτη του συνέντευξη,από τις εκδόσεις ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, οπου στην πορεία φιλοξενησαν (δικαιωματικά) αρκετές φορές τον ρέκορτνμαν Γκινή (πρέπει να εχει τους περισσότερους Γενικούς Τίτλους στην Ελλάδα)
Ευχαριστούμε για την διάθεση της συνέντευξης! :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Γιάννης Γκίνης, εντοπίστηκε στα X-Treme Stores στην Ρόδο, όπου εκεί ο υπεύθυνος δεν παρέλειψε να βγάλει μια αναμνηστική φωτογραφία με τον *Ηall of Famer*  την οποία βάζω.
Ο Γιάννης, είναι 59 χρονών και συνεχίζει να γυμνάζεται. :03. Clap:

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Από την παρουσίαση που έγινε στον Γιάννη Γκινή, στο πρώτο τεύχος της επανέκδοσης του περιοδικού Bodybuilding & Fitness No 18


Από το blog.athlitis.gr

----------


## Polyneikos

Bρήκα στο αρχείο του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, μια φωτογράφηση με ιδιαίτερο concept του Γιάννη Γκίνη
Ειναι από μια ταινία που είχε παίξει, "Το νησί του Παύλου" , του βραβευμένου με Οσκαρ Μπεν Κινγκσλεϋ









Στο ιστορικό γυμναστήριο του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ στην Σταδίου



Παρατηρήστε άνοιγμα πλάτης και γαμπες  :02. Shock:

----------


## goldenera

Δεν γνώριζα ότι ο Έλληνας πρωταθλητής είχε πάρει μέρος σε ταινία! Πράγματι είχε τα χαρακτηριστικά του προσώπου που πρέπει να 'έγραφαν' πολύ καλά στο φακό :01. Wink:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο επιβλητικός Γιάννης Γκίνης

----------


## Polyneikos

Όσες φωτογραφίες και να βάζω, ξέρω ότι υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για τον Κολοσσό της Ρόδου!

----------


## vaggan

γιατι οσα χρονια και αν περασουν κωστα ο γκινης ηταν ενας

----------


## Kostas Manolopoulos

Ο αθλητής θρύλος του Bodybuilding Γιάννης Γκίνης πέρασε πρόσφατα από το X-TREME STORES Ρόδου, όπου προμηθεύτηκε το νέο περιοδικό του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ.

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Άλλο ένα περιοδικό των εκδόσεων ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ με εξώφυλλο τον Γιάννη Γκίνη, ανέβηκε πρόσφατα στο blog.athlitis.gr
Πρόκειται για το περιοδικό Bodybuilding τεύχος Νο 25 - Ιανουάριος 1987.

----------


## Polyneikos

Επιβλητικός ο Γιάννης Γκίνης, στο περιοδικο FLEXXUS, μετά την κατάκτηση του Mr Οδύσσεια 1995. Ακόμα είναι ο recordman του θεσμού, έχοντας κατακτήσει 5 φορές τον τίτλο!

----------


## Polyneikos

Φωτογραφίες του Γιάννη Γκίνη, από το 1991 , όταν είχε συμμετάσχει στο Επαγγελματικό Grand Prix της WABBA στην Verona (4oς)

----------


## Polyneikos

*Γιάννης Γκίνης, ο Κολοσσός της Ρόδου, σε φωτογραφίες που δεν θα έχετε δεί!!*

----------


## Polyneikos

Η φωτογραφία που πραγματικά όταν την είδα, με εντυπωσίασε, ήταν αυτή!

----------


## Polyneikos

2 εξώφυλλα από το Περιοδικό SuperMan καθώς ο Γκίνης διαφήμιζε τα προϊόντα της ΜLO.







Εδώ είναι από το Παγκόσμιο της ΝΑΒΒΑ το 1997 στο Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας.
Στην φωτογραφία διακρίνονται και ο Ηλίας Τριανταφύλλου , ο Γιώργος Τζιλόπουλος και ο Χάρης Κοτσιβός.

----------


## Christopherquad

Φοβερό σώμα. Και Τριανταφύλλου φοβερός, με μπλούζα φαινόταν σαν στιβικός για κάποιο λόγο και μόλις έβγαζε μπλούζα, σοκ  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Θυμάμαι αυτη τη φάση στη φωτο ,δίπλα τα φιλαράκια ο Χάρης Κότσιβος και ο Γιώργος Τζιλόπουλος , με είχε εμψυχώσει πολύ εκείνη τη μέρα ο Γιάννης , ήταν συνέχεια πίσω στα αποδυτήρια και με έδινε τις συμβουλές του για τον αγώνα , γιατι δεν ήμουν και πολύ καλα ψυχολογικα λόγω του οτι στον προηγούμενο στην Λιθουανία ήμουν άρρωστος με πυρετο και δεν είχα φάει ωστε να φορτώσω σωστα και ο Γκίνης με έλεγε ξέχασε τα όλα είσαι πολύ καλά τωρα !! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Το ατομικό του Γιάννη Γκίνη από τον ίδιο αγώνα έχει ανέβει ήδη απο παλαιότερα στο κανάλι μας : Αξίζει να το ξαναδείτε!

----------


## Polyneikos

Γιάννης Γκίνης, στα πρώτα του βήματα, 10 μηνες  αφού είχε απολυθεί απο φαντάρος

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ο Κολοσσός της Ρόδου!*

Όλοι έχουμε στο μυαλό μας τον Γιάννη Γκινή ως τον υπερπρωταθλητή που τελικά έγινε. 
Από το 1986, όταν κέρδισε τη 2η θέση στο WABBA Mr.Κόσμος, φάνηκε ότι τίποτε δεν μπορούσε να τον σταματήσει. 
Tελικά όντως, μέχρι το 1996 που ήταν ο τελευταίος του αγώνας, κατέκτησε τα πάντα σε μια δεκαετία!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Η αλήθεια είναι οτι άφησε εποχή ο Γιάννης Γκίνης και έγραψε την δική του Ιστορία στο αγωνιστικό ΒΒ και αποχώρησε στα φόρτε του αήτητος στα Ελληνικα δεδομένα  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------

